# تيشيرتات قطنيه



## omrantex (28 أبريل 2013)

تيشيرتات قطنيه 100% لمن يبحث عن الاستيراد احلي تيشيرتات عندنا بسعر التكلفه لاي كميه شركه عمران تكس لتجارة المنسوجات والملابس القطنيه 
*للمزيد من المعلومات يرجي الاتصال علي:- *
*01002388651 / 01147753304*
*0472985178*
*او زوروا موقعنا علي الانترنت :-*
*www.omrantex.com*


----------

